# Applecross, Torridon and Glenelg Page



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

For anyone interested, I have written about our wild camping holiday (2007) to these areas on Virtual Tourist.

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/4c489/

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/4da06/


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Certainly is a lovely area we are hoping to go up there next month after calling in at the NEC.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

only one word can describe view: STUNNING


----------



## ChrisNViv (Apr 22, 2006)

*Glenelg and AppleX*

Brill travelogue - thanks for posting this. We did (coast in - belach out) route to AppleX last year in a rented Burstner. They're both pretty thought-provoking although the inland route has the small compensation of being shorter.
I'd wondered about the pass to Glenelg, having done it in a small van years ago. There always was a terrific atmosphere in the pub there in the early 90s. Colourful landlord etc. What kind of boat do you use up there? Did you tow it or stow it?
CnV


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Applecross is high on my wish list.Thanks for posting a great read.

steve


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, hope you all read the tips cos that's where the info is!!!
Our boat is a 3.5 metre Quicksilver inflateable, which we transport packed up in it's bag. We have an 8 hp engine. It takes bout 30 mins to put together and get into the water. It does require some manhandling down beaches etc but well worth the effort. 

So, motorhome, motorbike and boat. As one couple said, they wondered what we were going to produce from the van next!!!

The Glenelg hotel has changed hands. Never knew it before but not impressed so far!!!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

It's years since I went across the Bealach na Ba & my memory's a bit foggy. Is it possible to get a 24 foot MH up there & down the other side to Applecross village ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Dave, we were 24 feet long including the motorbike and we wouldn't have liked to travel up the steeper side, from the A896. We only did this descending and as I have said, we had to have two bites at one of the hairpins. Not so good if you are ascending!!! The side from Applecross is ok but be aware that the clouds come right down so visibility can be very limited.


----------

